# New Hunter in Spokane, WA



## Elkaholic88 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey everybody,

My name is Sean and I am looking into buying a PSE Brute Lite after talking with my local bow shop owner. This site has already helped me decide various things i will need or tips on how to set up my bow.

Thanks


----------



## bow&buck (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome to AT Just sent a pair of boots to your area to be re-soled (Nicks Boots) If you get a chance stop by to check on them for me, Thanks


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Sean. Have fun here.


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT:smile:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bonehead1 (Oct 20, 2005)

Elkaholic88 said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> My name is Sean and I am looking into buying a PSE Brute Lite after talking with my local bow shop owner. This site has already helped me decide various things i will need or tips on how to set up my bow.
> 
> Thanks


Right on Sean, which shop did u go to in Spokane?? Let me know if I can help u at all, Scott


----------



## Elkaholic88 (Jan 19, 2010)

Its actually in Deer Park.The shop is called Whitetail Plus. Greg is a great guy to deal with. I live north of Spokane about forty five minutes in the booming metropolis of Elk, WA.


----------



## Bonehead1 (Oct 20, 2005)

Elkaholic88 said:


> Its actually in Deer Park.The shop is called Whitetail Plus. Greg is a great guy to deal with. I live north of Spokane about forty five minutes in the booming metropolis of Elk, WA.


Greg is a good guy...I am at his shop quite often and refer anyone in the area to him...I live in north spokane but work in Deer Park, good luck and tell greg scott says hi next time ur in and if I can help with anything just let me know. Scott


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## scottnorthwest (Mar 9, 2009)

Welcome from the west side of WA.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

